# Suche Browser mit wenig Systemauslastung



## Richtschütze (15. Januar 2012)

Hallo.
Derzeit ist Firefox bei mir installiert in der neuesten Version. Wollte gerne wissen ob es erfahrungen gibt mit anderen Browsern und deren Sys. auslastung. Neuerdings crasht mein Firefox ständig (Hostprozess für Windows aufgaben). Deswegen wollte ich gleich die gunst der Stunde nutzen und was anderes auf mein Rechner packen.
Gruß


----------



## Vorarbeiter (15. Januar 2012)

also ich würde dir Opera empfehlen... über die Auslastung kann ich dir derzeit nichts genaues sagen, weil ich gerade an meinem Linux-Laptop sitze, aber ich bin ebenfalls von Firefox umgestiegen und habe den Wechsel nicht bereut  einfach mal ausprobieren


----------



## Richtschütze (15. Januar 2012)

Wollt schon vorher gern wissen ob es ein schlanker Browser ist mit sehr geringer Sys auslastung. Aber trotzdem danke


----------



## NuTSkuL (15. Januar 2012)

schau mal hier. hab zwar das teil noch nie in aktion gesehen und  das letzte update ist auch schon über ein jahr her, aber die beschreibung sieht vielversprechend aus.


----------



## Richtschütze (15. Januar 2012)

Hmmm. danke, mal reinschauen.. Obwohl mich etwas stört das daran nicht weiterentwickelt wird.

Gruß.


----------



## NuTSkuL (15. Januar 2012)

das sollte weniger das problem sein. denn der browser wird die hauptaufgabe haben, resourcen schonend zu sein. was will man noch weiter entwickeln, wenn alles läuft


----------



## Richtschütze (15. Januar 2012)

Bei Firefox läuft auch alles und es wird entwickelt. Mein win7 läuft auch und es kommen immer diese updates, keine Ahnung was das soll?


----------



## Richtschütze (15. Januar 2012)

Sry. Doppelpost.
Hab mal getestet den Browser. Er nimmt wirklich sehr wenig Sys. Recourcen. Habe aber das Problem das zb. bei Facebook nicht alles angezeigt wird. Das schaut so aus wie bei Firefox mit noscript addon und teilweise verbotenen scripten. Wie aktiviert man das ?


----------

